# Removing old rod glue



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

What is the best way to remove old rod glue when redoing grips and reel seat? thank you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

First, using a sharp knife, cut off as much as possible without scarring the blank. Once the majority is removed, put the rod on thewrappingmotorand spin while applying light grit sandpaper until all the residue is gone.


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

What grit should I use? Thank You.


----------

